# Wanted



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone having difficulty posting a classified ad?
Message me and let me know


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Insufficient privileges on mine also


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I am insufficient at this time also. I am not a premium member

I vote for Tuna to become Super Moderator so we can see some fireworks.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Said they would straighten it out ASAP


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I just looked and I have insufficient privleges


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

It appears to be fixed now... Any issues arise please let me know


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

So 2na are you planning on letting Dave come back soon?

Please do not take down any sage advice I may post in the Lounge related to Political Activity, I grew up in Silicon Valley and it affected my outlook on life in general.


----------

